# LA County Card/Expanded Scope of Practice



## Snowed_ in (May 10, 2010)

Hey everyone, first post here.  I'm moving to Los Angeles in September and was just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to get your county card (just passed the national registry).  Also how long is the Expanded Scope of Practice class.  Just trying to get an idea if I can do all of it before I officially move or if I need to wait until I get out there. Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## John E (May 10, 2010)

*It depends...*

if you can find an L.A. county certified EMS instructor where you're currently located than you should be able to get the Expanded Scope of Practice class before you move here. 

If you can't find one, then you probably won't be able to. I don't believe that there are any online classes that teach the L.A. county scope, you must have a live instructor that's been certified by the L.A. County DHS.

If you wait til you move here there are a number of approved EMS educators on the L.A. County DHS website from which you can get the needed certificate. It's either a 3 or 4 hour class, can't recall off the top of my head.

I can recommend one instructor in particular, Emergency Concepts, based in the San Fernando valley area of Los Angeles. It's run by Fred Miller, a retired L.A. City Fire Dept. Paramedic. Classes are held at Valley Presbyterian Hospital every month and he's also willing to do individual classes if needed. He charges very reasonable fees and he's a good guy. I used his company to do my mandatory 24 hours EMT refresher class recently.

Good luck with your move.

John E


----------



## Snowed_ in (May 10, 2010)

Thanks John.  I'm flying out there in July to finalize the move so I will see if I can take the class then since it is only a couple of hours.  I'm moving from Michigan so I would like to get as much taken care of before I move for good in September.


----------



## John E (May 10, 2010)

*No worries...*

the guy I mentioned above, Fred Miller is having an expanded scope class on July 17. His complete set of classes run over consecutive weekends and the scope of practice class is on what would be the 3rd day of a 3 day class.

You can simply show up and do the class that day, no pre-registration required. I would call or email him to find out what time the scope class starts if you're available or interested in taking it. 

John E


----------



## AnthonyM83 (May 15, 2010)

Give it a google, but a I know UCLA has the the class at least monthly. I took it from a guy in Long Beach, but can't remember the name. I know there's classes happening all the time around the county...shouldn't be too hard to find. And it's a really basic class...you might know most of what's taught and just need to be told the actual protocols...


----------



## Cawolf86 (May 15, 2010)

Snowed_ in said:


> Hey everyone, first post here.  I'm moving to Los Angeles in September and was just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to get your county card (just passed the national registry).



I would reccomend filling this out and bringing it with you to the office - EMT Cert Application

ALso completeing a livescan form found here - LiveScan

Then pack up your NREMT-B card, a course completion certificate, your CPR card, your LA county expanded scope/AED completeion cert, your receipt from the livescan you already did at least 3 business days prior, $30 dollars cash or money order (DONT USE A PERSONAL CHECK YOU HAVE TO WAIT 30 MORE DAYS) and your driver's license.

Go ahead and call (562) 347-1500 to make an appointment a few days before you will go there with all your paperwork and you can walk out with your LA county EMT-1 card instantly. Or go to the link below and if you send a pciture you can take care of all of it by mail over about 45 days.

All this info can be found here - How to be a LA County EMT

Hope this helps.

Feel free to ask any questions.


----------



## John E (May 15, 2010)

*Not anymore...*

no more walk in appointments at L.A. County DHS as of April 1, 2010 I believe it was.

And later this summer, the state is taking over the issuing of licenses, you'll still have to go to the County as they'll be processing the application but the actual license will be issued by the state. 

We'll also get to do an FBI background check as well as the state Dept. of Justice check using Livescan.

Good times...


----------



## Snowed_ in (May 15, 2010)

Great!! Thanks for all of the replies.


----------

